# It works



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Excellent idea.......... especially at 4 AM!!


----------



## AndreiRN (Jun 13, 2008)

MapMan said:


> I keep most of my honey stash in canning jars, and usually I just nuke them in the microwave for a bit (always getting the honey too hot),


Microwave is damaging the honey.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

AndreiRN said:


> Microwave is damaging the honey.


I don't disagree....... but I have nuked crystallized honey
in the past for my own use. And will likely do it again if
I'm in a hurry for a bit o' honey.


----------



## 2ndCharter (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm not an official beek yet but have been a honey consumer for a long time. What I do is heat some water in the microwave for a couple of minutes and then put the honey in a hot water bath. It does take a bit longer to de-crystallize the entire bottle/jar but if you invert it in the bath, you can get enough quickly for immediate use.


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

Sundance said:


> Excellent idea.......... especially at 4 AM!!


Actually got up at 3:30am to start work, after working past 11 last night. Clients late yesterday decided they wanted to change layout and colors/effects for everything I did in the past week. But, they are paying for the changes, so ces't la vie. Just finished the final touches 15 min. ago.

MM


----------

